# Mauser gets his first title!!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Last Saturday morning Mauser received his HIC. He did very well on the sheep!! He showed a little hesitation when he charged them, they split apart and one of the sheep bashed against the fence trying to get away. At that point Mauser wanted to leave the pen but Shannon (the halder/trainer/judge) brought him back and had him work them a little more so he could end on a good note.

He was one of only a handful of dogs that didn't need their owners to go in with them for confidence.

My video camera died just as he started.







But luckily there was a photographer there and he got the picture above!

He is now, officially, Nator von Triton HIC!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!







MAUSER!!!!! Congratulations Mauser, and Lauri!!







way to go on the HIC!! This is awesome for so young a dog.







He is still a puppy and you have done a beyond fabulous job







with him, Lauri! YESSS! Nab those wooley ones, Mauser! Congratulations on your new HIV title, handsome







hunka hunka luv!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfCongratulations on your new HIV title, handsome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, now!! Mauser is too YOUNG to be doing anything that would give him HIV!!










I knew what you meant.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

OMG LMFAO! 

Big grats Mauser!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome job Mauser!!! I wish I could have made it there with Brandie and Cody, hopefully next time!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cool - and GREAT picture!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations ..that's awesome.. and at such a young age. Great picture!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Cool ~ love the photo! Congratulations....~~~!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

congratulations Mauser!! It is hard to believe he is the same small ball of puff he was last fall at the meet up at your house. He is growing so fast!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

That is GREAT!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

That is fabulous!!!!!!





















How old is the little man? Great stuff!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jen, I think he's between 8-1/2 and 9 months old. If I remember correctly, Jack's Loki is about 3 weeks older than Halo, and Mauser is about 3 weeks older than Loki. Halo was 7 months old on 6/9.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yep - Mauser will be 9 months on 6/29 (I think).


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats that is awesome that you guys got that! I remember getting both of my dogs' HIC, very fun to watch.


----------

